# First Gun: P99!



## loanwolf (Jan 14, 2008)

I DID IT!

I just came back from Turners where I purchased my first handgun: Walther P99 AS in 9mm!
Now the waiting starts....I handled the gun in the store and it fits my hand so well....Can't wait!


----------



## Bullseye (May 14, 2007)

Congratulations, You made an excellent choice, especially for your first handgun. You obviously did your homework. I have had a P99 .40 for a few years now. Total reliability, accurate well balenced and the ergonomics cant be beat. If you think the trigger is smooth now, wait untill you get a couple thousands rounds thru her, it will feel like butter.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

U da man! I love my P99 9mm A/S!


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

*Congrats*

Awesome. Post pictures. Budget permitting, that's my next gun.


----------



## loanwolf (Jan 14, 2008)

Bullseye said:


> Congratulations, You made an excellent choice, especially for your first handgun. You obviously did your homework. I have had a P99 .40 for a few years now. Total reliability, accurate well balenced and the ergonomics cant be beat. If you think the trigger is smooth now, wait untill you get a couple thousands rounds thru her, it will feel like butter.


This forum was really helpful in making up my mind. Of course, most of my friends pushed me towards the Glock 17 or 19 but those just don't fit my hand as well as the P99 which is perfect for my hand size. I haven't shot it yet (except for dry-firing it in the store) but I have no doubts that I will enjoy it!

This forum provides a wealth of information and I want to thank all of you who have contributed...you helped me make my decision!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Good choice. Glocks just don't fit my hand either. The trigger pull is just to far or something or maybe the grip angle. The P-99 and S&W's MP's feel much better. Good luck with it.:smt023


----------



## ScottyB (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm right there with you. My P99 is being shipped right now. I should have it by mid next week at the latest.


----------



## indigo (Feb 16, 2007)

Congratulations. Maybe Turners has decided to start stocking the Walther P-99 again. They told me last year they stopped due to lack of interest/sales. I think I will check my local Turners location.


----------



## loanwolf (Jan 14, 2008)

indigo said:


> Congratulations. Maybe Turners has decided to start stocking the Walther P-99 again. They told me last year they stopped due to lack of interest/sales. I think I will check my local Turners location.


What they told me was that Turners is selling what they have in stock and that's it. I think besides the one that I purchased, they showed two or three more in the system. I called my local Turners and they looked up which stores had a P99 in stock. I think the Chino Hills store had one...and maybe Pasadena
Good luck!


----------



## ScottyB (Dec 13, 2007)

*Forget mid next-week...*

my P99 arrived at the FFL today. :smt038


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

ScottyB said:


> my P99 arrived at the FFL today. :smt038


U da man too!!! :smt023:smt023:smt023:smt023


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Walther [email protected] My P99c was my first, followed very closely by my P22. I wouldn't mind having a .380ACP PPK/S for a second carry gun. I tend to wear really tight shirts and unless I've got a hoodie or jacket on, it's hard to conceal the P99 due to its thickness.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

loanwolf said:


> Of course, most of my friends pushed me towards the Glock 17 or 19


Can your friends shoot their Glocks worth anything? I have nothing against Glock as their quality is at the top along with Walther, but IMO, they are not comfortable to hold, and they're fugly. I think a lot of ppl who own Glocks get them simply because they're Glocks. A lot of my friends who don't own a handgun say they want Glocks because you can shoot them underwater. "Dude, you can shoot a Glock underwater, that's so cool!" I don't understand why that's a push since they will never in their life need to fire a gun underwater. I always tell them that once they hold a Glock, they won't want it anymore.


----------



## loanwolf (Jan 14, 2008)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> Can your friends shoot their Glocks worth anything? I have nothing against Glock as their quality is at the top along with Walther, but IMO, they are not comfortable to hold, and they're fugly. I think a lot of ppl who own Glocks get them simply because they're Glocks. A lot of my friends who don't own a handgun say they want Glocks because you can shoot them underwater. "Dude, you can shoot a Glock underwater, that's so cool!" I don't understand why that's a push since they will never in their life need to fire a gun underwater. I always tell them that once they hold a Glock, they won't want it anymore.


I shot the Glock 17 and the Glock 19. Both felt like holding a 2x4 compared to the way the P99 feels in my hand...
I understand Glocks are excellent guns, especially from the money/performance aspect....just not for me.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

2x4 is probably the best description of how they feel in the hand. The ergonomics of the P99c is unbeatable, at least as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## indigo (Feb 16, 2007)

I had checked Turners last year and the sales guy didn't even check stock. He just said they don't carry them any more. I guess I talked to the wrong person.


----------



## loanwolf (Jan 14, 2008)

indigo said:


> I had checked Turners last year and the sales guy didn't even check stock. He just said they don't carry them any more. I guess I talked to the wrong person.


It looks like they are just selling off their remaining inventory and will not re-order any more.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

The P99 in .40S&W was my first handgun as well. I followed up rather quickly with a .22 handgun though so I could practice a bit more economically.










Enjoy your Walther. Practice lots and stay safe.

p.s. Is that LoanWolf like Loan Shark, or was LoneWolf what you were aiming for? :smt033


----------



## loanwolf (Jan 14, 2008)

MLB said:


> The P99 in .40S&W was my first handgun as well. I followed up rather quickly with a .22 handgun though so I could practice a bit more economically.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am hoping the 9mm would be a good compromise between a .40 and a .22...

The Titanium slide looks really sharp on the P99!!!

P.S.: You forgot LoanRanger....:smt023
It's a play on my name and my profession....


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

loanwolf said:


> The Titanium slide looks really sharp on the P99!!!
> 
> .


Just hardchrome your slide!


----------



## loanwolf (Jan 14, 2008)

Shipwreck said:


> Just hardchrome your slide!


Shipwreck,
I might just do that...First, I want to learn how to shoot it well, though....


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

To me - a P99 doesn't look right unless it is two tone - blame it on Underworld (the movie) :mrgreen:


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm considering carbon wrapping my slide.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> I'm considering carbon wrapping my slide.


You know, instead of blowing money on all these pointless accessories and customizing, you'll be a much better shooter if you invest all that cash in good training and cases of practice ammo. I know, your buddies can't look at you and see that you've been to Gunsite or Thunder Ranch, but they can see a carbon fiber slide and a suppressor and reflex sights and know what a cool warrior you are. I guess with the training only you would know how cool you are, and that's evidently not enough. Maybe you could get a Gunsite t-shirt while you're there.

It's very ironic that you condemn your friends for wanting Glocks because they'll shoot underwater. You want stuff for equally pointless reasons.


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> You know, instead of blowing money on all these pointless accessories and customizing, you'll be a much better shooter if you invest all that cash in good training and cases of practice ammo. I know, your buddies can't look at you and see that you've been to Gunsite or Thunder Ranch, but they can see a carbon fiber slide and a suppressor and reflex sights and know what a cool warrior you are. I guess with the training only you would know how cool you are, and that's evidently not enough. Maybe you could get a Gunsite t-shirt while you're there.
> 
> It's very ironic that you condemn your friends for wanting Glocks because they'll shoot underwater. You want stuff for equally pointless reasons.


Do I have to wear the Gunsite teeshirt to make me shoot better or can I just hang it in the closet?

Decaf Mike, decaf


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> You know, instead of blowing money on all these pointless accessories and customizing, you'll be a much better shooter if you invest all that cash in good training and cases of practice ammo. I know, your buddies can't look at you and see that you've been to Gunsite or Thunder Ranch, but they can see a carbon fiber slide and a suppressor and reflex sights and know what a cool warrior you are. I guess with the training only you would know how cool you are, and that's evidently not enough. Maybe you could get a Gunsite t-shirt while you're there.
> 
> It's very ironic that you condemn your friends for wanting Glocks because they'll shoot underwater. You want stuff for equally pointless reasons.


Mike you need to chill, bud. Carbon wrapping my slide would cost MAYBE $10. I do not have a reflex sight...I do not have a suppressor. I have considered a suppressor, but I've pretty much ruled it out due to the fact that I probably could not get a signature where I live. And as I've stated before, I ruled out the reflex sight as well.

As far as the practice ammo, I shoot at least once a week with both handgns, putting 200-300 through the .22 and 100+ through the .40.

And on a second note, the carbon wrap would be for ME. You don't go showing off your carry weapon while you're out. It would serve no functional value, but be an extremely cheap cosmetic mod, and would be cheaper than hardchroming the slide.

So next time you go jumping my sh*t, think about how much .40S&W ammo $10 would buy. It would buy 50 rounds max, which in the long run, don't really make a huge impact being that I shoot at least 100 rounds per week (which is about all I have time for).

And as for the Glock deal, I didn't choose the right handgun for myself based on the fact that I could get a suppressor, reflex sights, or carbon wrap the f**kin' slide. You can do that with about any handgun. I chose it because it fit my hand perfectly, was of good quality, and fit the rest of my expectations.

Personally I find it ironic that you would find no problem with someone hardchroming their slide, yet flip your sh*t on someone that wants to [more cheaply] carbon wrap the slide for wasting their money on what you label as pointless customization.

No, accessorizing my gun won't make me a better shooter. I think we all know that. But it's not taking away from my becoming a better shooter, so honestly I don't know what your problem is.


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

Easy now Kids. Let's let the Wolf enjoy his new toy and do the Rodney King thing. 

Stay frosty fellas.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> No, accessorizing my gun won't make me a better shooter. I think we all know that. But it's not taking away from my becoming a better shooter, so honestly I don't know what your problem is.


Easy with the language. You have already offended a bunch of people on this forum, and now you're offending me.

My "problem" is that practically every time you interject on a thread, it is to talk about some mall ninja gun or modification you are considering. Suppressors for shooting mice and squirrels, .50 Desert Eagles for home defense, ARs and pistol grip shotguns for hunting, goofy and potentially dangerous tattoos, etc., etc., etc. The gun world is more than paramilitary or gangsta stuff that makes you look cool in front of your buddies.


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> Easy with the language. You have already offended a bunch of people on this forum, and now you're offending me.
> 
> My "problem" is that practically every time you interject on a thread, it is to talk about some mall ninja gun or modification you are considering. Suppressors for shooting mice and squirrels, .50 Desert Eagles for home defense, ARs and pistol grip shotguns for hunting, goofy and potentially dangerous tattoos, etc., etc., etc. The gun world is more than paramilitary or gangsta stuff that makes you look cool in front of your buddies.


I'm going to have to read a few more of this lad's posts, sounds entertaining.

FHF, I must confess, your avatar takes away from your credibility.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/22681900/


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> Easy with the language. You have already offended a bunch of people on this forum, and now you're offending me.
> 
> My "problem" is that practically every time you interject on a thread, it is to talk about some mall ninja gun or modification you are considering. Suppressors for shooting mice and squirrels, .50 Desert Eagles for home defense, ARs and pistol grip shotguns for hunting, goofy and potentially dangerous tattoos, etc., etc., etc. The gun world is more than paramilitary or gangsta stuff that makes you look cool in front of your buddies.


Let's see...suppressor...that's out. .50AE is better than any handgun out there for home defense, but I'm still going with the 12-gauge. AR is out, and pistol grip shotgun for hunting is out. Potentially dangerous tattoos? Last time I checked a tattoo isn't dangerous. And watch your mouth about calling it goofy. You wouldn't know the first thing about tattoos and why people get them, or why I have the tattoos that I have. If you wanna offend someone go making fun of their tattoos. All of my tattoos are essentially scars...everyone goes through their own personal battles, and yes, they all leave nasty scars on the inside. Tattoos that represent them are my way of pulling them to the surface so I no longer feel pain from the past. So that being said, making fun of my tattoos is being a mean person (edited for content as to not offend anyone). Enough on that.

"The gun world is more than paramilitary or gangsta stuff that makes you look cool in front of your buddies." You forgot the part about the gun world being accepting of someone who chooses certain guns that fit their wants and needs, unless that doesn't exist. Who cares if I prefer a pistol grip on a shotgun? If that's what I feel more comfortable with, than that's what I'll shoot better with. No, I'd rather have a standard grip on a shotgun after discussing it with you through our PMs, but that's not the point. Apparently my point of making a gun more fun to shoot didn't get through to you. I never said that a suppressor would make me a better hunter, or a reflex sight would make me a better shooter, or a carbon wrapped slide would increase my cool status. I couldn't care less what my "buddies" think. You think I modded up a grocery-getter (Volvo) to impress people? Come on man, think about it. I do things for ME, and for me alone. And anything I do to a gun that you consider mall ninja isn't to impress anyone. A reflex sight on a handgun looks ridiculous. Someone sneaking through the woods after a deer with an AR-15 looks ridiculous. What I do is not to impress anyone, it's simply to make the gun more enjoyable for ME.

But to go back to your argument, your mall ninja attack doesn't hold up. Not getting a suppressor...sold the reflex sight and weaver rail for my P22...decided an AR for hunting was silly (with some help from you)...decided a standard grip shotgun made way more sense than a pistol grip (with some help from you). And if it comes down to being a better marksman, I'm practicing all that I'm gonna practice, regardless of what other money I spend. Sure, I had some interest in that stuff previously, but I've learned better, and I'm still learning.

And carbon fiber is not paramilitary nor is it gansta. Camo is paramilitary and chrome is gansta. CF is neither of those, just a look that I love on about anything. And yes, a slide [properly] carbon wrapped and clear coated would be sexy. Even you couldn't say otherwise.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Look Mike, I've got nothing against you, but I think you have the wrong intentions pinned on me. I do things for certain reasons, and I'm sure a lot of others do the same things for different reasons than myself. I'm trying to get you off my back simply because I think you're on my back for the wrong reasons.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

This thread has gone completely off track. Closed.

And, *FiveHourFrenzy*, please spare me the crybaby garbage about tattoos and "scars on the inside." I know real men with real scars they got in real battles, and they eat silly mall ninjas for breakfast.


----------

